# female dogs in heat is this true lol



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

that they are more friendly to people, preferably male human? Someone told me this just now was just wondering if there was any truth to this? my friend who breeds chows told me this.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

pets4life said:


> that they are more friendly to people, preferably male human? Someone told me this just now was just wondering if there was any truth to this? my friend who breeds chows told me this.


hmmm. interesting. i have never heard this before, and i dont know if it rings true. 

I am interested in what others have to say....like Selzer.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

me too if it is true i also wonder why? because i heard that females in heat are aggressive towards each other. My friend breeds chows for show says his females that may not like people that much (as in wanna be hugged or pet) will love them when in heat.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i know when cats go into heat, they'll often go after anything male lol. could be the same way with dogs. When Mia and Shelby were in heat they just wanted to sleep and kept their distance from the other dogs so my experience is no. lol. who knows. breeders! please chime in. i'm curious on this as well.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

sorry he meant it went both ways not just male humans but also women i missunderstood what he said but asked him again he said they will often seek out attenion from a stranger and enjoy it


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

still an interesting question.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, I know that when Freya was in heat, she loved EVERYONE. Plus, she was quite persistent about it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My Babsy was in heat when she was soliciting pets from a perfect stranger. The little Hussy. However Babsy is not necessarily that sweet with dogs that are jumping all over the place trying to mount her. I mean, I can take her anywhere, dog shows, etc, but about 1 week before she goes into heat, she wants no part of males (dogs) getting close to her. 

And when she gets to that receptive part of her heat cycle, she is ok with the dogs unless they are incredibly clumsy and have to climb all over her. Than she just wants to eat them. Needless to say, we muzzle her, to protect the dog. 

But with people she is probably more lovey when she is in heat. Heidi is, but she generally pretty much likes people. Jenna is the same. As I have not tried to breed any of my other dogs, and they are quarantined at home when they are in heat, I do not know if they are sweeter with strangers during this time.

What is interesting is that Heidi and Ninja HATE each other. But there are a few days when Heidi will flag for NINJA of all dogs and allow her to, well, groom her. 

I think I need a dog. I mean, usually dogs let you know who is in, who is out, and who is ready NOW. I have to rely on my girls to do this without a male.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know if they are more friendly when in heat, but when Abby is pregnant she is much more loving and snuggly. Normally she is a very aloof dog towards everyone, but when pregnant she becomes little Miss Snuggles.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh man, you guys make me grateful my female lab is fixed, no way she wouldn't be, but, my cat was a PAIN when she went into heat, thank gosh we got her fixed, I can only imagine the neediness of my lab.... <3 Thank gosh Killian is a boy!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pregnant bitches -- even false pregnancies, they are very lovey toward people. Yes. Toward any animal that might pose a threat -- they can become Grizzly Momma! 

The only blood I ever had between Arwen and Jenna was when Arwen was preggers. I have pictures of Arwen letting the cat, Goblin, rub all over her, NOT when she was pregnant. Arwen was on a mission when she was pregnant and that was to prepare her den and eliminate all threats. She never had a problem with Babsy at all, pregnant or not. I could only figure that Jenna was more hyper at a year old, and she also is naturally more of a leader than Babsy who is definitely a follower. 

Jenna, on the other hand does not fence fight, does not squabble, does not bark or act idiotic with the others, she just walks around ignoring everyone like she owns the place. Even when Odessa barks at her, Jenna just walks on by. But she is definitely the queen bee of the dogs, now that Arwen is gone. Jenna also could not stand the cat when she was pregnant -- it had to go. 

I guess that is fair though. An animal could come in and attack the puppies. So perhaps nature provides mothers with an instinct to eliminate possible predators around where they will have their young.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Yoko is more lovey when she is in heat. She stays closer to me (if that is even possibly different from every day closeness).


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We are going through this right now with Carly. 

My normally well-mannered, though busy, dog just wants to smash up against me on the couch. She keeps sticking her face in my face, slapping me in the forehead with her foot, and generally acting silly. Goofy dog. While it's pretty entertaining, I hope I get my old Carly back soon!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe is always obnoxiously lovey with me but is definitely more needy when in heat. She gets whiney, clingy, and loves all over my dh who she normally ignores unless they are playing. In heat though she will lay all over him like a lush and whine for pets. She also gets even more protective of my son and daughter when she is in heat which mkes her even nastier with people,lol


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Britta will lay her head over the back of my fixed Aussie mutt, Bear, and just moan and moan. Since Bear doens't know what he's missing, he just growls at her as if to say, "Get OFF of me!" 

I just shake my head and say, "Bear, you just dissed Paris Hilton."


----------

